# could i get this to work?



## 98dropta (Jul 24, 2009)

i found a bagger in my attic off my old john deere l130 48" cut riding mower and was wondering if i could get it to fit on my new cub cader rzt 50" zero turn mower

any help is appreciated
thanks
nate


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

I guess you could but it is very remote that anyone here has actually done that before and could give you advice on how to do it.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm thinking that if you have any fabrication skill, It's do-able. 

Tape measure, welder and some nuts/bolts is about all you need to make the conversion.


----------

